# Dog pees in my bed!



## benalexe (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a 1 year old Yorkie Poo. She is a good little dog. She is somewhat housebroken but on occasion will have an accident. She has peed on my bed as well as my sons bed a few times. I have no idea why she does this and how to sop this. She had done the about 4 times in the past year.

It is really gross. I can deal with cleaning the carpet but my bed? How do I stop this behavior?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

benalexe said:


> I have a 1 year old Yorkie Poo. She is a good little dog. She is somewhat housebroken but on occasion will have an accident. She has peed on my bed as well as my sons bed a few times. I have no idea why she does this and how to sop this. She had done the about 4 times in the past year.
> 
> It is really gross. I can deal with cleaning the carpet but my bed? How do I stop this behavior?


One sure fire way is to keep dog off bed until he is 100% housebroke. A somewhat housebroke dog would not be on my bed, but just because that's my choice it does not have to be yours. Whatever training you did before at least double it. If you insist on sleeping with dog then set the alarm and walk dog during night.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

This is hard because it's doubtful you can catch her doing it and get her outside to finish and get her big reward (showing her that going outside is hugely more rewarding than peeing inside). You didn't say if the dog was going into the bedroom on her own and peeing or doing it while you're sleeping at night. If she's doing it on her own, keep the bedroom doors closed at all times. If the dog sleeps with you, transition to a crate for sleeping (the dog, not you ) - permanently or at least until there are no more accidents. I would also put rubber mattress pads on the beds so that if she does get in there and pee on the bed, at least it's not soaking into the mattress. And as wvasko says, double your house training efforts.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, I would not recommend letting a dog sleep in bed with you unless they are housetrained. Somewhat housetrained wouldn't be good enough for me to let my dogs sleep in bed with us, because you're right, it's gross, and harder to clean than carpet, once the damage to the mattress is done! 
Our pups do sleep with us now, but they slept in their crates until they were housetrained.
I would go back to housetraining 101, and don't let her sleep in your bed until she's housetrained.


----------



## KAroberts (Sep 22, 2010)

doxiemommy said:


> Yes, I would not recommend letting a dog sleep in bed with you unless they are housetrained. Somewhat housetrained wouldn't be good enough for me to let my dogs sleep in bed with us, because you're right, it's gross, and harder to clean than carpet, once the damage to the mattress is done!
> Our pups do sleep with us now, but they slept in their crates until they were housetrained.
> I would go back to housetraining 101, and don't let her sleep in your bed until she's housetrained.


Yes, sleeping in your bed isn't something that they should start out right away with. Instead, get them properly house-trained before you start getting them used to sleeping in your bed.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

If she is spayed she might have spay incontinence. Four times in the past year does not sound like a housetraining problem to me. It sounds like she might occasionally lose control of her bladder while she is sleeping. I had a female with the same problem and when she was young this only happened a few times a year. When she got older it got worse. If she wakes up wet she is as surprised as you are. Ask your vet about this. There are some meds that can control this. When she gets old, you might have to use diapers. If she does have spay incontinence and you want her on the bed, make sure you use waterproof mattress covers and at night you might want to put her in a doggy diaper. The way I found out for sure my female had spay incontinence was the day she was on the sofa next to me and sound asleep and suddenly I and the sofa and the dog were all wet. I put up with the occasional accident until she got old and then she had to wear a diaper day and night.


----------

